
We’re treating personality disorders the way we once treated mental health - DanBC
https://www.newstatesman.com/politics/health/2018/10/subscriber-says-we-re-treating-personality-disorders-way-we-once-treated
======
justtopost
No proof of most of these treatments working. Sure to have treatments is one
thing, but outcomes are halariously bad. Its obvious these catagorations are
way off, and we are worse of for it. Posting this to police discorse, is even
more laughable and neurotic. And yes, I meant that literally, as per the
definition, not as a perjorative, the point of your article.

------
DanBC
I'm posting this because it's a somewhat better discussion about personality
disorder than the god-awful grade A horseshit that normally gets spewed in HN
threads.

